# Which shoes? SH-R310 or SH-R240?



## ptuxbury (May 8, 2006)

Okay, so I got a great deal on both of these shoes in my exact size, so I bought them both to compare. They both cost me the same amount. I'm going to return one, but I'm looking for opinions on both.

The SH-R310 is in black, and the SH-R240 is in white. I believe the SH-R240 is a little bit newer design.

Has anyone had experience with these shoes that could give me their input?

Thanks,
Tux


----------

